
Tech is the means, not the end goal - jeremyliew
https://medium.com/@Sim_Pop/tech-is-the-means-not-the-end-goal-872839c302e2
======
Great_Mogul
I love how businesses are turning social left and right. The zeitgeist that
we're moving into gives a lot less power to money.

